# John Fogerty-Revival concert



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

It has been a long time since I went to a live concert. Saw John Fogerty last night. Terrific concert, played a lot of CCR. It seemed the crowd would only stand for the CCR songs and he got a luke warm reception the the new songs (which were pretty good). 

The audience demographics was interesting, mainly late 50 to 60 somethings with a smattering of younger people and some children. No persons of color in the audience:scratchhead:.

I remembered how loud concerts were, and this was no exception :hsd:. I protected my ears with ETY•Plugs™ (ER•20 High Fidelity Earplugs). That made a difference...no ringing in the ears, no pain! Even lowered the dB level of the obnoxious drunk behind me. Much more enjoyable evening. The ear plugs can be found at http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er20.aspx


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... I can only imagine how good it was. Wish I could have been there. 

Ughhh... the one thing I always hated... drunks! :rolleyesno: They won't even remember that they were there.


----------

